# Alabama rig ...



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

I was at wal-mart and noticed a few different alabama rigs for sale . Any one try these out yet ?? And also are they legal in ohio ....I thought you were only allowed so many hooks on on line ???


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

They are legal only with 3 hooks. If it has 5 wires you have to use 2 as dummies. Put blades on them or anything hookless.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

GetTheNet said:


> They are legal only with 3 hooks. If it has 5 wires you have to use 2 as dummies. Put blades on them or anything hookless.


^ This and I have talked to a few people who use them here is what they say. They use the odds to put baits on and willow blades on the evens. As for bait they have been mainly using Zoom flukes/tiny flukes or Gary Yam Fat ikas.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I won't be using them. Over 30 dollar setup haha you can't even use them all.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrick123 said:


> I won't be using them. Over 30 dollar setup haha you can't even use them all.


I seen a sign at Portage Lakes bait and tackle saying umbrella rigs $15 new item.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bass-Chad said:


> I seen a sign at Portage Lakes bait and tackle saying umbrella rigs $15 new item.


Yep, but you still have to buy jig heads, lure bodies and spinner blades if that's the decoy route you plan to take.... you'll easily be over $30.00 in one rig....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I wont be using that. Plus what have I seen people rig them up with 25-30 lb line and heavy action rods. Not my game

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If you are going to fish it, you'd best go big or go home. At the minimum, you need a light swimbait rig to throw it properly.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend with a White Bass and his rig


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Youtube them. They are fairly cheap and easy to make.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Saint (Apr 13, 2009)

I really like the rig but don't you think it takes the fun out of bass fishing I don't know maybe it's me 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I outfished a guy i was with 5 to 0 mine were all dinks 12" but he was using the Arig i was actually surprised he didnt catch anything...i would love the ultralight version dont get me wrong..i would purchase it in a heartbeat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I just bought one at Dicks for $9.65. But then I had to pay $15 for some 50 Lb braid. B/c of the weight of the rig, and the possibility of double , and even triple header. They also recommend a heavy Action Rod.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Govbarney said:


> I just bought one at Dicks for $9.65. But then I had to pay $15 for some 50 Lb braid. B/c of the weight of the rig, and the possibility of double , and even triple header. They also recommend a heavy Action Rod.


I throw mine on 25# mono and haven't had a break-off yet. One backlash with braid and that $25.00 rig is history. I believe most of the guys that say to use braid are using it to retrieve the rig when it gets hung up, not so much for handling a double or triple....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bad Bub said:


> I throw mine on 25# mono and haven't had a break-off yet. One backlash with braid and that $25.00 rig is history. I believe most of the guys that say to use braid are using it to retrieve the rig when it gets hung up, not so much for handling a double or triple....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


copy that. if your going to use braid, you better be chucking 80lb+.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> copy that. if your going to use braid, you better be chucking 80lb+.


Come-on Punk! 
You just have a Braid prejudice!

Crazy4SM just bought (2) 3-arm MICRO A-rigs...on the 3 cast with heavy MONO he lost it in a submerged tree....35 dollars....GONE, that fast! Now he's afraid to throw the other one!LOL

I'll stick to catching 1 fish at a time...and losing 1 rig at a time....my heart can't handle any more stress than that!!!LOL


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Come-on Punk!
> You just have a Braid prejudice!
> 
> Crazy4SM just bought (2) 3-arm MICRO A-rigs...on the 3 cast with heavy MONO he lost it in a submerged tree....35 dollars....GONE, that fast! Now he's afraid to throw the other one!LOL
> ...


If you saw how violently braid fails with big baits attached, you'd use #80 or #100 braid too.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> If you saw how violently braid fails with big baits attached, you'd use #80 or #100 braid too.


You Boys just go ahead and throw your arms out of socket I'm too freakin' old to be heavin' something that weighs as much as what I'm trying to catch!LOL And besides...while you and Punk are nursin' that sore arm...I'll still be fishin' NORMAL with my good ol' BRAID!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont have a problem with braid. i used it all week last week with topwater baits. i, however, am aware of its limitations. 

there are scenarios where it shines.

its awesome if you are using a wet noodle for a fishing rod.
its awesome if you are frog fishing in slop
its awesome for fishing with tiny poppers on spinning gear
its awesome for a main line on a carolina rig
its awesome for punching matts

its not bad for alabama rig if you use 80lb plus
its not bad for finesse fishing if you use a leader
its not bad for use in dirty water


can it be used for other stuff, of course it can, but that doesnt mean its the best choice in a given situation


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree, just givin' you and Tok a rash!
I wanted just to simplify my fishing and take most of the guess-work out of it, so braid was the logical choice since I fish stained water around here!
The one key to fishing braid exclusively is to PROPERLY set the drag for the target species and learn to use pressure to set the hook instead of a "World Class" hookset.
MY set-up is for a fisherman who wants to just enjoy fishing with as few complications as possible..... a serious, tournament, or professional fisherman NEEDS all the variations, techniques, and set-ups, for the bites that count!
I have braid now on my Crappie pole that is 12lb test and about 2lb dia...the color blends in exactly with the stained water of CJ and allows me to fish the rocks etc and if I get stuck...I can pull, straighten the jig hook, get everything back, and bend the hook back, and keep fishing....Braid has saved me ALOT of time and money.
SAME goes with the time and Money it has saved me on my Bass stuff! 
I do have a New Reel with 832 on it that I carry in the bag...JIC I need to get a lure down deeper...since the 832 sinks!






lordofthepunks said:


> i dont have a problem with braid. i used it all week last week with topwater baits. i, however, am aware of its limitations.
> 
> there are scenarios where it shines.
> 
> ...


----------

